

Movie Piracy Hurts Health Research and Patient Care, UCSF Claims - Daiz
http://torrentfreak.com/movie-piracy-hurts-health-research-and-patient-care-ucsf-claims-130831/

======
Piskvorrr
Also: think of the children. Also also: if you download, you download with
Hitler. Also also also: every time you download a movie, God kills a kitten.
There; that should be sufficient for a few more campaigns.

